# mf 35 clutch



## masf35 (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi,

I have a mf 35 and when i press on the clutch, it stays down and doesn't come back up. The shaft rotates with the clutch and i can change the gears at low r.p.m. The tractor transmission is always engaged.
What should i do?

Thanks.


----------



## masf35 (Jul 9, 2011)

sorry re-post


When i stand up on the clutch it doesn't want to go down.


----------



## pauldeere (Apr 24, 2011)

You don't say what year your M.F. is, also what shaft is rotating? From what you have said it sounds like the tractor needs to be split. Just a guess, the clutch return spring is broke.........Good Luck..


----------

